# هام جدا قبل ان تسافر للعمل بالسعودية ... قانون العمل السعودي



## علي محمود فراج (9 أكتوبر 2007)

ارجو ان تتحلي بالقدر المطلوب من الذكاء و لا تترك الموضوع بمجرد قراءة الصفحة الاولي.. لا تقل " سيبنا ايه للمحامين و الحقوقيين "... تصفح الموضوع سريعا و بذكاء الي ان تصل الي البنود الهامة جدا التي تخصك و منها :

** اذا وجد بند في عقدك يخالف قانون العمل , فيبطل هذا البند و يطبق قانون العمل الا اذا كان هذا البند في مصلحة العامل فيعمل به ... يعني لا تقبل الاجحاف بحقك حتي لو كان ذلك مكتوب في العقد .​**ثمن الفيزا و قيمة الاقامة و تجديدها و غرامات التاخير يتحملها الكفيل بنص قانون العمل و لا تقبل بغير ذلك .​** الحد الادني للاجازات السنوية مدفوعة الراتب​** انتهاء العقد بانتهاء مدته او بالفسخ و حقوق الطرفين عند انتهاء العقد و تحول العقد الي عقد غير محدد المدة​** مستحقات نهاية الخدمة ​** شهادة الخبرة حق للعامل و ليست منحة .​اسال الله العظيم ان ينفعكم به ...اية استفسار اجيب عنه ان شاء الله ... فانا لي تجربة عملية في هذا المجال ..​​


----------



## علي محمود فراج (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*ملف pdf قانون العمل السعودي*

عذرا... يبدو انه لم يتم تحميل الملف في المرة الاولي ...
هذا هو الملف..


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (9 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووور أخي على محمود فراج على مجهودك الرااااائع 

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخ علي محمود فراج .

تحية طيبة .

مبادرة طيبة من شخصكم الكريم لتوضيح بعض نصوص قانون العمل الذي يعمل به داخل المملكة 

السعودية الذي يضمن حقوق العامل من بعض ارباب العمل .

عسى ان تكون محط انظار الجميع .

جزاك الله خيرا وبركة واحسان .

وجزيل الشكر والتقدير والامتنان على توجهكم للمصلحة العامة .


البغدادي


----------



## sasy0o0o (14 أكتوبر 2007)

مشاركة جيدة وفعالة اهو الواحد بياخد خبرة عن السوق من قبل مايطلعة وملعوماتية كافية عنة شكرا ليك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ALADINS (18 مارس 2009)

:84: ميرسيييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## abdolkadr (18 مارس 2009)

*مشكور مشكور*

اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الرائع يا اخي القانون منصف و لكن لا احد يطبقه
هل تعرف هناك اشخاص اصبح لهم في السعودية 25 سنة من العمل والضلم ولا يعرفون
هذه الاقوانين يجب ان تنشر هذه القوانين الى كل الجهات والاشخاص وفي الصحف والاذاعة والتلفاز حنى يعرف كل شخص ما له وما عليه
واجدد شكري لك


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير
شكرا علي الموضوع , هناك الكثير لا يعرفون حقوقهم
أتمني أن يراعي أصحاب العمل و منهم المهندسين حقوق العاملين.


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (19 مارس 2009)

اخ علي محمود فراج
جزاك الله كل خير وان شاء الله يستفيد منه كل العاملين في المملكة






> اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الرائع يا اخي القانون منصف و لكن لا احد يطبقه
> هل تعرف هناك اشخاص اصبح لهم في السعودية 25 سنة من العمل والضلم ولا يعرفون
> هذه الاقوانين يجب ان تنشر هذه القوانين الى كل الجهات والاشخاص وفي الصحف والاذاعة والتلفاز حنى يعرف كل شخص ما له وما عليه
> واجدد شكري لك



اخ عبدالقادر: القانون موجود والقضاة والمشائخ موجودين ولا يتلاعبون بالقانون ابدا لانه كما يقال فوق الدولة خصوصا في دولة يسيطر عليها التشريع الاسلامي بالدرجة الاولى وبشكل مهيمن
المشكلة تكمن في الجهل اذا لم يطالب المظلوم بحقه كيف للقاضي ان يعرف؟!
او كما يقول المثل المشهور عندنا : ما يضيع حق وراه مطالب!!

يعني المسالة تحتاج الى دراية ومعرفة بالحقوق وبس لان الانسان ايا كان اذا ما عرف حقوقه ضاعت منه : )

اما بالنسبة للمهندسين اللي ذكرتهم للامانة الغلطة بالدرجة الاولى منهم لان حتى الخدم والعمالة المنزلية -مستوى ضعيف من الثقافة والعلم- هنا يعرفون حقوقهم فالاجدر بالاطباء والمهندسين وهم على مستوى عالي من التعليم والتثقيف انهم يسالون عنها!!
وان شاء الله ما يسلط عليكم ظالم ابدا : )


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (19 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## designer mido (20 مارس 2009)

هنادي الصدقية قال:


> اخ عبدالقادر: القانون موجود والقضاة والمشائخ موجودين ولا يتلاعبون بالقانون ابدا لانه كما يقال فوق الدولة خصوصا في دولة يسيطر عليها التشريع الاسلامي بالدرجة الاولى وبشكل مهيمن
> المشكلة تكمن في الجهل اذا لم يطالب المظلوم بحقه كيف للقاضي ان يعرف؟!
> او كما يقول المثل المشهور عندنا : ما يضيع حق وراه مطالب!!


 

أنا معاكي طبعا في كلامك بس ده مش معناه انه مش ممكن تحصل تجاوزات لسبب أو لآخر .. لأن حتي في مجتمع الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم كان في ناس بتخطئ و بتنحرف عن قوانين الشريعة الاسلامية الحنيفة و كل البشر خطائين 

و اسمحيلي اقوللك مثال عن التجاوزات اللي حصلت قبل كده .. موضوع الطبيبين المصريين اللي اتسجنوا في السعودية بسبب خطأ طبي حصل منهم و هنفترض جدلا ان الخطأ ده لم يكن خطأ بشري عادي و انما كان خطأ بسبب الاهمال اللي يقتضي العقوبة .. القضاة و المشايخ حكموا عليهم بالجلد أكثر من 2000 جلدة ..
هل في تشريعنا الاسلامي فيه حد ممكن توصل العقوبة فيه الي أكثر من 2000 جلدة ؟؟؟!!!!!

يا ريت متفهميش كلامي غلط .. لأن انا بأفترض ان مش ده الأصل و انما ده استثناء و انا كمسلم أكيد بأفترض الخير في اي بلد اسلامي بيحكمه شرع الله .. بس زي ما قلتلك ان ده ميعنيش ان التجاوزات مش ممكن تحصل


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (20 مارس 2009)

> موضوع الطبيبين المصريين اللي اتسجنوا في السعودية بسبب خطأ طبي حصل منهم و هنفترض جدلا ان الخطأ ده لم يكن خطأ بشري عادي و انما كان خطأ بسبب الاهمال اللي يقتضي العقوبة .. القضاة و المشايخ حكموا عليهم بالجلد أكثر من 2000 جلدة ..



اول مرة اسمع في هذي القصة!! طبعا ما لهم حق !!

اصلا الاخطاء الطبية متوقعة دائما .. انا والله اول مرة اسمع في هذا الخبر واكيد اعارض هذا الشي!!

الله يهدي الجميع

انا بس قصدي المفروض الواحد لما يكون متعلم اقل شي يعرف حقوقه اما اذا صار امر خارج عن يده او سلطته فالله يكون في عونه


----------



## designer mido (20 مارس 2009)

غريبة انك مسمعتيش عن القصة دي مع انها أثارت الجدل لفترة طويلة .. علي العموم انا كان قصدي اوضح ان في تجاوزات بتحصل و ان شاء الله تكون مجرد حالات قليلة بتحصل من القلة و زي ما انتي قولتي الواحد علي الاقل يعمل اللي عليه ويكون عارف حقوقه و واجباته عشان يقدر يطالب بيها .. و شكرا علي تفهمك موقفي لأني كنت متوقع اني ممكن كلامي يتفهم بصورة غلط


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (21 مارس 2009)

*قوانين العمل في بعض الأقطار العربية*

نبتة أخري في نفس حقل هذا الموضوع تجدونها في الملف المرفق بهذا, لعلها تجد سقية (قليل من الماء يرويها)من أحد المهتمين بعد أن ماتت ضمأ في الملتقى العام أنقلها لأصل الموضوع الذي أنبت فكرتها..أملا سلامة جذورها.

مع رجاء التيقن من سريان مفعولها حاليا أوعدم تعرضها لإجراءات التعديل بالحذف والإضافة أوالإلغاء بقوانين أخرى في الأقطار الصادرة منها.


----------



## م.مشاعل (23 مارس 2009)

اخواننا واخواتنا الكرام

إلى متى نقبل بالاخطاء الطبية
ونعتبرها قضاء وقدر
ولا تطالب بالتحقيق 

انا لا اتكلم قصة الطبيبين
ولكن اتكلم بشكل عام

لابد من المطالبة باجراء التحقيقات وتنفيذ الأحكام الشرعية
في اي خطاء طبي يترتب عليه اما اعاقة جسديه او عقليه 
او ربما وفاة لا قدر الله 

فمن امن العقاب ساء الأدب​


----------



## designer mido (23 مارس 2009)

أختي الكريمة .. طبعا ما قلته لا ينفي أبدا اقتناعي بان أخطاء الاطباء هي تماما كاخطاءنا نحن المهندسين طالما انها عن تقصير و اهمال فهي تستوجب العقاب الرادع و المطلوب ... بل هي أيضا أخطر بكثير من بعض الاخطاء المهنية للمهندسين


----------



## designer mido (23 مارس 2009)

أحب أن أضيف للموضوع رابط الموقع الالكتروني لمنظمة العمل العربية ... و هو يحتوي حاليا عل روابط مواقع وزارات العمل و مواقع تحتوي علي قوانين العمل في 14 دولة عربية ... و الموقع يعمل علي استكمال باقي الدول العربية

http://www.alolabor.org/


----------



## eng_omar_1 (1 أبريل 2009)

تسلم ايدك......................


----------



## labido (3 مارس 2010)

طبعا جزاكم الله كل الخير 
بس انا حابب اعرف اقل راتب شهرى لمهندس اتصالات حديث التخرج يبقى كام تقريبا


----------



## mohamed2009 (3 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## Hatman (4 مارس 2010)

أوضحت وزارة الصحة السعودية أن الطبيبين المصريين اللذين تمت محاكمتهما بتهم إغتصاب وترويج مخدرات ارتكبا جرائمهما خارج المستشفيات الخاصة.

وقال المتحدث الرسمي لوزارة الصحة خالد مرغلاني في تصريحات صحفية أن وزارة الصحة ستبحث عن الأسباب التي دعت الحكومة المصرية حظر عمل الأطباء بالقطاع الصحي بالمملكة لا سيما أن القطاع الصحي الخاص لم يكن طرفاً في ما حدث.

وقال المرغلاني إن كل الإنتهاكات تمت خارج القطاع الصحي وخارج المستشفيات ولم يكن الطبيبان على رأس العمل ولم يكونا داخل المستشفى وقت القبض عليهما وهما يمارسان أفعالهما. 

ماحدث ليست أخطاء طبية و إنما عمل جنائي و و الله أننا نقدر شعب مصر العظيم و هذه أعمال فردية. 

والتجاوزات موجودة في كل و قت و زمان 
فديننا الإســلامي اوضح لكل جريمه عقوبه بكتابه وسنته وإلا لانتشــرت الجرائم

سواء كانوا مصريين او سعوديين فالمخطئ ينال جزاه

وهذا رابط الخبر 

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/arabic/538679


----------



## designer mido (14 مارس 2010)

أخي الكريم ... صدقني لم اكن اعلم شيئا عن هذه التهم و كل ما كان متداول هو ان التهم الموجهة اليهم كانت اخطاء طبية ..... و لو كان الامر هكذا و لو ثبتت تلك التهم عليهم بالفعل فحينها لا بد من الاعتراف بان هذا العقاب اذن لم يكن مبالغا و لا ظالما ... جريمة كهذه تستحق هذا العقاب و لا شك في ذلك و اكرر لك مرة اخري عدم علمي بمسألة ان طبيعة التهمة كما تقول و لكن كما قلت لك ما ظننته انها اتهامات بأخطاء طبية و فقط .... و لكن في النهاية الحق احق ان يتبع


----------



## marwanml (14 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير *​


----------



## light master (16 مارس 2010)

تسلم أيدك
نتضر منك الجديد و المفيد دائماً


----------



## محمد على77 (8 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل

فقد وقعت ضحيه نصب لشركه ابوعاليه لاالحاق العماله المصريه باالخارج

12 ميدان الظاهر بيبرس دفع مبالغ كبيرة 

ثم عقد مخالف لكل المواثيق والاعراف لسوق العمل

وحجز لجواز سفرى

ولقد قمت بعمل محضر فى مباحث الاموال العامه

ضد الشركه ولااعرف اى اجراءات اخرى ضدها

بعد ان قمت باخد اجازة بدون مرتب

لاسفر ولا عمل لمدة عام


----------



## cad for all (8 يونيو 2010)

بجد متشكريين اوي والله انتا موش عارف انتا افدتنا قد ايه ربنا يوفقك يا رب 
ومتشكرررررررررررررر لمليون مره يا اخي


----------



## DrMohamed (13 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم

يعنى بالنسبه للقانون انا الحمد لله كنت اعمل في السعوديه وكانت صيغه العقد تختلف عن العقد في السعوديه الى كتبو لي صاحب العمل بالفعل العقد في مصر يختلف عن العقد في السعويده

لكن لي سؤال استشاري قانونى 
انا مشهود لي بالاحترام بين كل زملائي في العمل وشهادتهم جميعا ولكن بعد نزولي نهائيا بعد انتها ء العقد
وجدت زملائي يقولون لي انه على جهاز الكومبيوتر الخاص بي والى كنت فرمتو قبل مااغادر العمل انو هناك باسورد لفتح الجهاز والسؤال السري هو شتيمه لموظفه الريسبشن
وانا لا اعلم عن هذا اي شيء وكل هذا حدث بعد خروجي من السعوديه وخروجي النهائي اصيضا وقد روجت هذه الموظفه انى انا من كتب هذه العباره وانا اصلا ليس لي علاقه بها الا انها موظفه الريسيبشن الى تدخل العملاء لي ليس الا وهذا ايضا على علم الجميع ولكنها روجت انو هذا انا من كتب العباره على جهازي 
الان هل من الممكن ان تتخذ اي خطوات تمنعنى من الدخول الى السعوديه مره اخرى سواء للعمل او للحج او العمره والشيء التانى كيف اثبت انى لم اقم بفعل هذا الموضوع معالعلم انو من الممكن عدم تصديقي انا وصلنى الخبر ده بعد سفري ب4 شهور
افيديونى


----------



## Hatman (13 يونيو 2010)

د. محمد لماذا تطرح سؤال من الصعب على أي عضو الإجابه عليه إذا كنت *لا تستطيع الإجابه عليه

أولاً: أقترح عليك أخي الكريم بلإتصال مباشرة بصاحب الشأن و إنهاء الموضوع معه بكل هدوء و ثق إن كنت مضلوم سيعينك الله عاجلاً أو أجلاً و أبلغه أنها وصلتك المعلومه و لا تلقي اللوم على أحد و الكبار هم من يترفعون عن صغائر الأمور 

ثانيا: لا أعتقد أن يتم إدراج إسمك بشأن مشكله كهذه 

أحسن الضن بما ذكرت و الله سبحانه وحده العالم بما في النفوس

و أتمنى أن يفرج الله همومنا و ينصرنا على من به شر


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (13 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله الف خير*


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (13 يونيو 2010)

نتمني ان يضيف احد قانون العمل المصري


----------



## mohamed salah 16 (13 يوليو 2010)

*استفسار*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا شاب مصري اعمل بالسعودية منذ 7 شهور كنت اعمل فى شركة ولكن تم تصفيتها وكفيلى كان ضمن الشركاء فى الشركة ولكن عند التصفية قام كفيلى بالاتفاق مع احد الشركاء بتركنا لة ولكن انا الان اريد ان اذهب الى كفيلى لانى راتبى نقص عن اللى كنت متفق علية وكلمت كفيلى وهو يعلم فاية الحل اللى مايضرنيش ممكن اترك العمل واذهب الى كفيلى


----------



## mohamed salah 16 (13 يوليو 2010)

*استفسار*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا اريد ان استفسر عن انا الان اعمل فى شركة كان بها 4 شركاء منهم كفيلى ولكن الشركة صفت واراد احد الشركاء من الكفيل ان ياخدنى انا و2 من الافراد. ولكن انا الان اريد ان ارجع الى كفيلى لان راتبى نقص من شهرين وبلغت كفيلى فممكن اترك المكان واذهب الى كفيلى دون اى مسئولية علية.


----------



## arch_hamada (14 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير و شكرااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## mohamed salah 16 (14 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على الايضاح بس انا عندى مشكلة انى جيت على شركة وبعد فترة صفت الشركة وتركنى كفيلى وهو كان احد الشركاء فى الشركة عند شريك لة ولكن بعد فترة حصلت مشاكل بينى وبين صاحب الشركة ونقص راتبى وبلغت كفيلى فممكن اترك المكان واذهب لكفيلى اذا طلب منى ذلك او من غير مايطلب وانا مش ماضى على اى عهدة فى المكان اللى انا فية الان يعنى ممكن اسيبة وامشى دون اى مسئولية عليا.


----------



## BMW_x5 (4 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## khaled2073 (8 أغسطس 2010)

هل في حالة تقديم إستقالة من العمل هل يحق لي الحصول على مكافأة نهاية خدمة وبدل أجازة لم أحصل عليها


----------



## المهندس ايوب (9 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
سؤال 
لماذا لا يمكن للجزائريين خصوصا من بين سائر الدول العربية العمل بطريقة قانونية في الدولة السعودية 
مشكورين

و ماهو الحل لمن اراد الهجرة و العمل هناك


----------



## eehaboo (12 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور جدا انقذتني


----------



## ammaid_2000 (12 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا يا اخي على طرحك هذا الموضوع ولكن الاهم من معرفة قانون العمل هو البعد عن الشركات والمكاتب الاستشاريه سيئة السمعه والمعروفه بإسائة التعامل مع موظفيها وعدم احترامها لهم واقترح عمل قائمة سوداء لهذه الشركات وذلك لكي يتجنب الزملاء الوقوع تحت يد احد من هؤلاء وساعتها لن ينفع معرفته بقانون العمل ولاغيره ونبدأ بأول مكتب استشاري وهو مشهور عنه اكل حقوق العاملين لديه وسبق ان تم فرض الحظر عليه من وزارة العمل المصريه لكثرة مشاكله وهو مكتب البيئه ( مخططون ومعماريون ومهندسون ) ويكفي ان تسأل اي مهندس سبق له العمل في السعوديه وسوف يذكر هذا المكتب فهو رقم واحد في اكل حقوق العاملين لديه


----------



## لبيب مكاوى (12 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## صقر الهندسه (13 أغسطس 2010)

يسلمووووووووووو.. مع خالص الود


----------



## myada1 (13 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_sheetos88 (13 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
و جزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## ammaid_2000 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

ammaid_2000 قال:


> شكرا يا اخي على طرحك هذا الموضوع ولكن الاهم من معرفة قانون العمل هو البعد عن الشركات والمكاتب الاستشاريه سيئة السمعه والمعروفه بإسائة التعامل مع موظفيها وعدم احترامها لهم واقترح عمل قائمة سوداء لهذه الشركات وذلك لكي يتجنب الزملاء الوقوع تحت يد احد من هؤلاء وساعتها لن ينفع معرفته بقانون العمل ولاغيره ونبدأ بأول مكتب استشاري وهو مشهور عنه اكل حقوق العاملين لديه وسبق ان تم فرض الحظر عليه من وزارة العمل المصريه لكثرة مشاكله وهو مكتب البيئه ( مخططون ومعماريون ومهندسون ) ويكفي ان تسأل اي مهندس سبق له العمل في السعوديه وسوف يذكر هذا المكتب فهو رقم واحد في اكل حقوق العاملين لديه



ومازال هذا المكتب هو رقم واحد في اكل حقوق العاملين لديه لذا وجب التحذير منه


----------



## القمر الهندسي (10 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## ميموصاوى (16 مايو 2011)

انا عندى سؤال انا خرجت نهائى بدون حصولى على إخلاء طرف أو عدم ممانعه ممكن أرجع السعوديه تانى


----------



## mahmoud awaaad (26 أكتوبر 2011)

حياك الله اخى الفاضل


----------



## مخموليات (12 ديسمبر 2011)

جهد مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

